# How do you bass fish a deep ledge



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Been noticing a popular river spot for bass fishermen. Checked it out with the FF and discovered they are fishing a huge deep ledge / drop off. 
From the bank out 30' it's a slow slope to 12'. Then in the next 8' it drops from 12' to 67'. If I don't cross it perpendicular my FF actually loses the bottom and freaks out for a second or two. This ledge runs for about 200 Yds before sloping off to the same depths but a more visible slope. 
Question is how do I fish it? I have only seen fish on the FF at the 12' edge. Where would you look for fish in a place like this?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Sounds like a scary ledge!! If I had to come up with something to throw at them I'd either use a heavy jig and bounce it towards and over the ledge, or Carolina rig a live bait and do the same. You seem to be pretty good at live bait, I never have it. I guess you could fish a worm or creature too?


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Sounds like a scary ledge!! If I had to come up with something to throw at them I'd either use a heavy jig and bounce it towards and over the ledge, or Carolina rig a live bait and do the same. You seem to be pretty good at live bait, I never have it. I guess you could fish a worm or creature too?


Pretty much exactly what I was going to say. Or you could drag a DEEP diving crankbait down the bank and off the edge. I've found that suspending fish like that arent usually interested in eating much... Good luck and let us know!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Ooh! I got it, troll a few Manns stretch 15's along the ledge!


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

sure said:


> Ooh! I got it, troll a few Manns stretch 15's along the ledge!


shrugs... Works for me!

I was trolling a Stretch 25 in the local lake one evening in 110ft of water when something knocked the hell out of it. I was messing around with the lure trying to tune it and set up the drags on my new trolling reels for an uncoming trip to the gulf. I got it set just right and was about to reel it in when the drag started screaming like a King was on. I fought it for about 4 or 5 secs and it got off. Point is, you never know.

As for the fish on the ledge, are you sure that they are bass? Suspending over deep water like that, they could be crappie or cats?  Drop some live minnows down to em to find out.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I saw fish there when the dam was open and I had flow. I had not figured out the extent of the drop off so it was confusing mainly because of the huge amount of baitfish that we're giving me a false bottom. I went back the next morning to figure it out and there was very little bait, no flow and no big fish. My guess is spotted bass but it could be cats.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Tom Mann used to wear out the bass on ledges like that with the "Little George". Don't see those in tackle shops anymore. Like Sicfish said, a Carolina rig should work with a worm or lizard. I would look for anything unusual on the ledge, like brush, etc. and mark it with a bouy, then wait for current flow and fish it from shallow to deep.

Or, you could sit on that new pier in the shade and chum up some carp with oatmeal or niblet corn. Don't leave a rod unattended. :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I haven't figured out the carp. Don't think I'm there long enough to get them chummed up. I really see alot of them grazing up and down the bank.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Take some 5 inch bream and send em down!!! Cat or big Bass bound to suck em up!


----------



## Hardly Try'n (Sep 21, 2015)

I found a spot in the river once with my FF that was loaded with fish, fished it with no bites so ran over it again and there were twice as many fish and there was a ledge because it was 30' deeper. Turned and started casting again. No bites - changed lures - no bites. Realized FF was in demo mode. Went home


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Get a few small 1 oz or so diamond jigs with lots of flash. Something will hit it. Gar, cat, or bass. The lil George is a damned good idea too.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Easy. 

A drop shot. It was designed for vertical drops, I like to use a Zoom Fluke in the smaller sizes or even a wacky rigged senko. 

I've used up to 2 oz but realistically a 1oz weight from a sabiki will do just fine.


----------



## Joetrain (Dec 25, 2015)

Wirelessly posted

You can also try jigging a blade bait like a Heddon Sonar. A large size jigging Rapala would be a good choice as well.
~JOE~


----------



## SteveFL (Aug 2, 2010)

I would plastic worm fish that thing to death. Upsize the weight if you have too; I would line up different ways on the ridge and cast along the top of the ridge feeling exactly what was down there looking for breaks and structure near the upper part of the ledge. If you can locate the ends where the ridge stops/start into shallower water there's a good chance of finding a rinse and repeat, almost-always-on place to catch em'.

We used to night fish places like that when I lived in Nashville. We often caught 50 or more a trip.


----------



## Bigem1958 (Oct 22, 2007)

DD-22 in Tennessee Shad color. Caught many around White Oak Creek on it. It will wear you out though!!!! LOL


----------

